# Baby got BACK...into scaping..:)



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Heres the latest shot of the new tank...
Funny i had already changed about 25% of it today because i'm fussy about my scapes...but still.. its not too bad of a shot

Hope you guys like it. No names for it come to mind though..anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

wow.
looks great


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

looks great!

Little Red Riding Hood's path comes to mind.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

that looks super nice!!!


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Stunning. Makes me feel relaxed just looking at it.
How about "Into the forest"

I can't quite make out what you used for background...what is that plant, Mayaca fluviatilis?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

That looks amazing!!! Definitely a shot to put in for photo of the month.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice, looks like not only didn't you lose your touch but made a big leap forward. How about "Green Wood"?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Thank you for the kind words everyone.

The suggestions were just great! i really love "into the forest" and "Green Wood" and will take these into serious consideration.

i've since rearranged some of the plants, trimmed/neatened up a little, added a "tree" and added rocks into the scape...doesn't look too different but its noticable.

_Mr Fishies_, back ground plant is a mix of Rotala sp. vietnam and Crassula helmsii


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy CRap, hey ranman! 

Looks fantastic....


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

great lil forest scape. I like it .. very original and good depth perception with the trail and larger trees in the front and smaller in the back to create that effect. How big is the tank/dimensions?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow! Good job! Must have taken alot of patience!


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

That. Is. Awesome.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

That is utterly amazining!!!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind compliments.

Here are some tank specs..And pictures from when i first started this tank.


















Lights - 
Gisesmann with ADA bulb 150W - 4hrs (within the original 9hrs)
2x 24watts T5HO - 9hrs.
Total Lighting hours = 9hrs.

Substrate - 
ADA amazonia and ADA amazonia II. 
Amazonia is lowest layer - 36kgs
Sand - SUDO bottom sand - 10kgs

Ferts - 
30ppm No3, 20ppm K, 1.5ppm Po4. ADA green gain, ECA and phyton git occasionally.

Tank size 90cm x45cm x45cm.

Co2 - 
Dupla regulator at 3.5bps for 9.5hrs. 
CalAquaLabs - Co2 measurement thingy and diffuser.
ADA grey parts set for tubing

Chiller - 
Artica chiller 1/10 - 30-40mins kick in, 1hr stagnant.

Filter -
Eheim 2028 attached to a prefilter.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

holy guacamole!

what are your background plants?

it looks like a hiking trail!


----------



## 06Honda (Dec 11, 2009)

*Scape*

Wow, looks like an inchanted forest in a dream. Wonderful job.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks!
Here is the plant list for those interested.

Plant list - 
BackGround - Rotala Sp. Vietnam
Midground - Crassula helmsi
On Rocks - US fissidens
On side of trail - Christmas moss
Interspersed on ground - Staurogyne sp., lobelia sp. mini
Interspersed on "trees" - Java Ferns "mini"
interspersed at trail edge (very hard to see them) - Some indonesian underwater fern from some lake...


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

'Zen Forest'

Amazing scaping, wish I had the gift lol.

Where'd you find the ADA amazonia ? I wanted some bad, looked everywhere I could. Couldn't find any in Canada, and only 1 online place that would ship to Canada (for the low price of over $250. shipping) I e-mailed the place in Vancouver that was rumoured to have some, no response. I found a Japanese clone of but not sure if it'll perform same as Amazonia.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Forgot to mention, i'm located in singapore
have a good friend that is a direct distributor of the stuff.
I'm surprised that ADA has not come into Canada, i had thought that with such a big country, there would be some opportunities...? Funny that they didnt capitalise on that. I sure as hell would.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well ... big place but a very small market share. Even California have more people then our entire country. And most people aren't into scaping, so it's never really taken off.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll bet your friend either doesn't ship to Canada or it'd be over $250. shipping for enough to do a 75g tank. You should ask 

BA could easily bring it in but it would outperform their current substrates by 5x. They can get higher higher profit margin on the ones they already sell.

There'd be pple in at least 5 canadian sites that would hop on the chance to get some ada substrates. A cash cow for whoever could bring it in at a good price. (and to whoever does, get amazonia type 1 )

I'll be trying the clone 'Nisso' shortly.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

There is one ADA distributor in Canada and they are located in BC... for the life of me I can't remember their business name though... will have to look it up again. I have chatted with them and they do ship, not sure about the soil though... there may be something with CFIA and import of soil products


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

E-mailed them a month ago, but no response.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Type 1 actually has quite an high nitrate source in it compared to type 2. If you look at the ADA liquid dosages, its pretty low on nitrates. Thats because the soil kinda makes up for that. Each soil does have a specific use though, albeit the difference is quite minor. The problem with soil, is that its heavy and shipping freight and taxes can really factor into the cost of such products. My friend that deals in this has lamented about this problem of his before.haha. ON top of this, KnaveTO has also mentioned possible issues with soil import. 

So many hidden things to consider before you start to embark on a certain product but i do think that there is a certain market for it..but with new info from zebrapleco, maybe not as much as i thought.

Nisso is also really quite good. I don't know which nisso you're trying but there are a few types i think. i remember once we tried the now obselete "nisso volcanic gravel" in our fish room and it performed really really well. so much so that if i was to start a low maintenance tank right now i would pick this gravel over ADA, just because the nutrient release is really slow and happens over time...and as long as your water is about 26degrees celcius and below..the mosses would really love it too!! i've got it now in the fish room with christmas moss growing like a carpet over it (mosses grow differently at different temperatures). i find this soil a really handy scaping tool for "hard to anchor mosses" areas.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

"Nisso is also really quite good."

Mine is an aquasoil, looks near identical to amazonia, drops the ph, frequently used in asian discus tanks. Don't know the exact type, it's in Japanese, but there's a discus pic on the bag  I'll be taking a pic of it soon which may help you get a better ID.

I'm glad someone who has amazonia can also recommend this substrate. I bought 6 bags plus slow release fert. The majority of my plants are root feeders but have recently added baby tears, L aromatica, stargrass. Low maint is the plan at first, c02 will work it's way in this year hopefully. Once xmas is here I'll have a better idea when ready to start the 75. 

How did your nisso compare to the amazonia, or flourite ? (if you've used flourite)

"i find this soil a really handy scaping tool for "hard to anchor mosses" areas."
I'm a moss nut with small samples hanging about, hoping dwarf hairgrass and brazilian microswords will like it too


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

ranmasatome said:


> Thanks!
> Here is the plant list for those interested.
> 
> Plant list -
> ...


May I ask where you got your Staurogyne sp. from? Would you be willing to sell a clipping of it?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

A name? how about DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN that looks amazing. What is the tank depth?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

ranmasatome said:


> Heres the latest shot of the new tank...
> Funny i had already changed about 25% of it today because i'm fussy about my scapes...but still.. its not too bad of a shot
> 
> Hope you guys like it. No names for it come to mind though..anyone got any suggestions?


Jesus Christ.
That's insane. 
11/10


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

awesome growth


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

This a perfect tank. One of the best I've ever seen.

Interesting, is it still alive?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Harry Muscle said:


> May I ask where you got your Staurogyne sp. from? Would you be willing to sell a clipping of it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


Ramas lives in Mayasia? Err some where in tropical Asia anyway. That's why he has so much access to ADA stuff. So a clipping might not exactly going to be cheap to ship to you.



trailblazer295 said:


> A name? how about DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN that looks amazing. What is the tank depth?


17.7 " deep ...



igor.kanshyn said:


> This a perfect tank. One of the best I've ever seen.
> 
> Interesting, is it still alive?


Probably not. He's getting better and better every time. It will be a while before post again. He's kinda inactive and drop by from time to time.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Haha.. Thanks ZP for covering.. its been a while yes..

i've been choked with work and haven't even had time to take care of this tank.

in short Yes, this tank is still alive..but much of the greenery you see has changed.. i've ripped up most of the crassula helmsii and also the Hemianthes callitricoides.. now almost the entire thing is Staurogyne... yes that how fast they grow.. it's almost like a weed and i sell off about 100 stalks every 2 mths or so. It helps in funding my other hobby which is collecting rare tetras..

Anyway, yea.. i'm now based in Singapore but i would love to go back to Canada. Was there for a good 5 yrs before coming home.

The tank? its 45cm deep.

i'm thinking of one last hurrah for this tank... then i'll change the scape.
Thinking of using hemianthus micranthemoides as a mid ground...hmm..
MY next scape already has a name... its called "banyan"  
Yes.. aerial roots and all..


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Entered this tank on a whim for an aquascaping contest....

didn't do too bad......and oh!so close to winning something for once!

acuavida scaping contest gallery

I fianlly found a name for it and decided on "going home" before sending it off the medium tanks category.

Its a pretty good resouce for tank photos as well


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, hey number 4 is still good. Did they give any kind of comment?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

